# traction and auger cable adjustment?



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

seems that when I got my 921030 last week the cables had a lot of slop in them. especially the traction drive one. I read the manual and it's kind of vague except that the adjustment reference finger has to rest against the front of the slot in the housing when the traction lever is disengaged. the auger lever had much less slop and engaged with the lever higher up on the bar. noticing the levers are at the same position relative to the bars at rest what I did was used a ruler and set both lever heights with all the slack removed in the cable and levers. ended up with the same tension on both levers at about the same distance from the bars. the drive cable ended up a bit tighter and the auger cable a tad more loose. both still have some slack at rest. any other ideas on how to adjust?


----------



## TheHolyCannoli (Nov 19, 2013)

After reading the manual, it is my understanding that the "finger" and pulley arm both need to lightly touch the housing. I used a single sheet of notebook paper to adjust both. Tightened the cables until there was a light amount of resistance required to pull the paper free from between the finger/arm and the housing. I don't exactly know how to quantify the resistance needed to pull the paper out. Somewhere along the lines of what it would require to pull a paper that has an empty drinking glass resting on one of its edges. Not very scientific but things seem to work fine.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

my thinking is they want all the slack out of the cables (zero lash). once you have traction and auger functions engaged all the way the springs expand letting the levers go all the way to the bars. the tighter the cables the more strain on the cable ends.


----------

